# should i get BOYS or GIRLS???????



## asile neerg (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello
So this past weekend, my second rat of two past away, but I think I'm ready to get some new ones. Rex and Roy were both boys, and I really enjoyed they're loving companionship and affection. The only problem I had was that they both did A LOT of marking whenever I let them out. I've done a lot of research and everything says that boys are much more laid back than girls, but that girls dont mark as much. So it seems I have a dilemma...should i get boys or girls? 

I would love to hear which sex everyone prefers--if u can choose  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

tell you the truth i wont be much help here rofl, i have 5 girls and just got two loving boys today..and i cant decide which i like better...i love both males and females lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My preference is crazy silly active girls...but some prefer the more laidback males. All my males are neutered and I do love my boy, but a nice girl always makes my heart go pitterpat. ;D


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

Boys, boys, boys!!! ;D

I've never had girls so I can't even compare really. I just love my guys, can't imagine ever owning girls,


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 3 boys and I've never owned girls. However I think I prefer boys due to them being larger and more lazy with age, although some girls will no doubt lounge about too, it depends on the rat. 

I also think I've heard someone say that their female scent marked more than their males, which I don't think is common, but possible.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Martha scent marks all the freaking time.. more so than the male I have (he marks less now he's neutered, but even before neutering, it was comparable). Julia doesn't mark at all. The only time she pees when outside of the cage is if I take her straight out of bed (usually she hops down into the litter box, does her business, then comes out to play).


----------



## furbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

Can girls be sweet and cuddly, too? Can boys be trained not to mark so much?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

furbaby said:


> Can girls be sweet and cuddly, too? Can boys be trained not to mark so much?


Yes females can be, it depends on the rat. However, males are more likely to cuddle I believe. 

Males can't be trained not to mark so much, this link explains it pretty well:
http://www.ratbehavior.org/WhyDoRatsPee.htm


----------



## furbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

That site is great... and terrible!! So my rat will pee everywhere? All over it's food, it's toys, me, it's cagemate...?? This sounds horrible. Is it that bad? I mean, I thought rats were super clean?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

furbaby said:


> That site is great... and terrible!! So my rat will pee everywhere? All over it's food, it's toys, me, it's cagemate...?? This sounds horrible. Is it that bad? I mean, I thought rats were super clean?


They are very clean, mine never smell. I've had a lot of hamsters from when I was a kid (probably 20 or maybe even more) and one of them smells more than the 3 male rats I have at the moment! The only reason a rat would smell is if their cage wasn't cleaned out enough really. It's not bad at all, just a tiny drop when they mark and it's not constant.


----------



## asile neerg (Dec 9, 2008)

so it sounds like they both mark :-\ o well--i'll probably get boys then, because I'm not to excited about hyper rats. I like it when they can just sit with me. So theres nothing to do about the marking thing...cuz that really is kinda gross--wow, i sound so immature. please don't think I'm some superficial person, but i do have to consider the people i live with, and they really dont like that.


----------



## asile neerg (Dec 9, 2008)

o wait--I have another question.
Do guys fight more than girls, or is it pretty equal? and if they're from the same litter...they almost never fight each other (aggressively), right?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Boys will scuffle a bit more than girls...they are the protectors of the colony in the wild, its their job. Some males will become hormonally aggressive, some to the extent they require a neuter to remove the hormones and anger.

The marking is nothing once you get over it. Their pee is watery and not strong smelling like most animals...just keep a tissue nearby 
Boys do mark a bit more than girls, but if you get an alpha or dominant girl she can end up marking more like the boys. Peeing on something/someone is marking their territory. They are claiming You as their Own. So for ratowners Pee is Love. ;D


----------



## asile neerg (Dec 9, 2008)

goodness--this is such a hard decision!! So lets list out the pros and cons of each side:
Girls: Pros
-don't mark as much
-less aggressive
Girls: Cons
-hyper (for me, this is a con--just my opinion)

Boys: Pros
-laid-back
-lazy
Boys: Cons
-can mark more
-can be more aggressive

it's really split, i guess the question is--are both equally affectionate, cuz thats why i loved my boy rats, but if both genders show their love for you the same amount, it doesnt matter how hyper or laid back they are.


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

I just had to say this

GIRLS!! cos girls rocks! lol

I agree with asile above  (the hyperness doesnt bother me and I do have a neutured male and intact males in the past)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

It really really varies. As you can see it really is split. Try finding a breeder and see if they have some girls and boys you can kind of "get to know". Every rat has it's own personality. Girls can be quirky and energetic, and boys can get adventurous but lazy.

I think I prefer males. ;D


----------



## cupcakesleepyshadow (Dec 16, 2008)

girls, boys do not do well together, and i have seen boys are harder to train


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I love my girls! They play with me and love to crawl on me. They don't bite, but they do this really light nibble like they are trying to taste something. I had one boy rat before, he was very agressive and drew blood whenever he bit me, but this was before I knew rats could be neutered, I'm sure he would have been better behaved if he was altered.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Samson and Kip are the only rats I've had, and they're both boys.
They are quite lazy, and when I let them roam around free in my room and I'm busy doing something else they'll just find somewhere cozy (usually my dirty clothes basket) and go to sleep. However, I always make sure to play with them for about an hour each time they're outta the cage. I kinda pretend to be a rat really...hahaha.. 8). I do that excited hop thing that rats do when they're hyper, and it's amazing just how effective it is. They get all excited and start crawling up my legs so they can sit on my shoulder. 
By the sounds of it, it seems that female rats are generally more active than males, maybe they need a little bit less work to get all hyper? 
In any case, you need to interact with your rats every day, it makes quite a big difference in their temperament. One of my rats, Kip, is very independent and he still doesn't like to be handled. He's a tough nut to crack but I'm noticing some changes, he comes and seeks my attention now and likes to cuddle so I'm glad.


----------



## Indo (Dec 16, 2008)

Typically girls will mark less, their urine doesn't have an odour, they're more hyperactive and playful, and they are smaller.

Males will usually mark a lot more and the odour can be strong. They also can get aggressive in later life if not neutured, but if you have experience with males then why not? They're bigger and a lot more relaxed and happy to chill with you.

However, there are always exceptions to any rule. i have a female who acts more like a timid male. When you manage to gain her trust she's happy to sleep on your lap whle you stroke her head.

My future rats of choice will always be females I think.


----------



## Indo (Dec 16, 2008)

mrstwinker said:


> I love my girls! They play with me and love to crawl on me. They don't bite, but they do this really light nibble like they are trying to taste something. I had one boy rat before, he was very agressive and drew blood whenever he bit me, but this was before I knew rats could be neutered, I'm sure he would have been better behaved if he was altered.


this happened to me too...could also have been because he was alone. But then what are you supposed to do? Introduce an innocent rat to a really aggressive one? 

*sigh*

that was my first rat and a learning experience which has benefited every rat I've had since.


----------



## Tinkerbell4579 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have owned my rats for a year and i would have to say that i love my little girls, it makes it easy becasue they are sisters so they get along really well but i love them. I would not say no to owning a male although their private parts are not the most attractive characteristic. I dont think that there is much of a difference although females are a little more hyperactive and males are more relaxed, so it all depends on what your personality is like.


----------

